# Azpen 727



## Purrge (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone heard of it, tried it, what do you think?

I got one yesterday for $20  just as a small alternate than carrying my important laptop around when I need to do minor stuff. I also got it as a starter computer learning experience for my mom since I don't let her or dad touch my laptop.  The new Microcenter in Brooklyn is selling it as a promotional item so you have to print out their coupon and submit it at time of purchase and is limited one per household. 

It's not as easy to use like the regular laptops where the screen is familiar and standard to all other comps. So let's see how I can set it up so I can teach my mom who's the computer virgen    .

As of right now I'm having trouble setting up my wifi as I have problems with optimum's wifi and not to mention the fact that I never had to set up my internet system.

I don't like that you have to pay for basic word apps. You can open it up but saving what you just accomplished is not possible unless you pay. Bah Humbug! So I suggest you download your own microsoft from your comp instead of using their office pro suite which doesn't give you any real trial time to test it out.

Since I haven't fixed the wifi problem I can't check out the other apps. But I think it's a good alternative than buying pricey stuff for basic use especially when most stuff is outdated after a year. Will keep you posted on any new developments.


----------



## Purrge (Apr 23, 2014)

Due to my laptop getting adware and some other fix-ups I haven't been able to check out my tablets.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't heard of it or seen one, so I wouldn't be able to tell you much that I didn't Google. 



Purrge said:


> Due to my laptop getting adware and some other fix-ups I haven't been able to check out my tablets.


It may we worth mentioning that we do have a Virus & Other Malware Removal section of this site if you would like assistance in cleaning your computer of malware. :up:


----------

